# Cabled Vest Pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hope this pattern shows up!

Enjoy and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for the pattern. I'm putting this close to the top of my 'to-do' list. I really love it.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is one I will make and wear! Thanks. Gaynell


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

the pattern looks really neat and i would love to make a cable vest however I can't open the pattern. I downloaded it, but when i click on open, it won't open. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't open it either


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It opened for me, was a bit slow but it did open. I have windows 7, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine went to Micresoft Word, but it opened.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

The pattern went to office and I don't have that....


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine wouldn't open either. Bummer!!! I really like the vest.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine didn't open either


----------



## Shirley22 (Mar 12, 2012)

The Vest looks beautiful. I would surely like to have that pattern if possible. [email protected]


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

My pattern opened in Word 2010 on Windows 7. I hope I will be able to follow it. I have never done cables. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tari (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am having the same trouble opening the pattern. I love the pattern and would like to make it. Thanks
Brenda


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I love vests.

And here is the pattern in PDF format for those having trouble with Word documents:


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

How would we make the pattern larger than a small?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and for changing it to a pdf. I have it printed and will be getting yarn. Our Joanns carries pound of love. I will knit the first one in that perhaps for my granddaughter and then see about making med for DD and lg for other DD, DIL and myself. Perfect for Christmas.


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, I have printed your pattern.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

download wouldnt open for me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

darn the pattern won't open... it happens sometimes... maybe I'll run into it some other time..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My patt opened in Word also, but I think it will be okay. Otherwise I will have to transpose it. It is a very interesting pattern. Wonder what yarn would appeal to me?


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful Vest. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

JanetLee-The vest is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful design. That was so sweet of you.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you. It opened fine as a PDF download


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a beauty! Thank you for the pattern!

Anita


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern it is lovely. I have yarn to make one now and plan to start one soon.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

The pattern went straight to my downloads and looks great. The only problem is I don't see any finished size or gauge. Could you tell us that? Thanks so much Janet Lee.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful cabled vest...
I didn't see a size or gauge either?

Please help?

Edit..I did find gauge...and it is a small???

Would you happen to have an idea for ladies large or plus sizes hon?


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

It is a lovely design! I have Word 2008, and it did open the file. My problem is that I don't know what to do with the info in boxes. The first box I figured out, but then there are a couple more pages of those boxes but no text into which to fit them.... Clearly I'm missing some shortcut system!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

yes i had the same problem with the download. sorry i couldn't get it. thought it looked very nice sandi67


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't know how to enlarge the size and need a large size. Does anyone have any advice for a new knitter?


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Mine worked and I am printing it also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Beautiful cabled vest...
> I didn't see a size or gauge either?
> 
> Please help?
> ...


Actually that is my next project after my current project with the beautiful yarn my mother gave me. I have some forest green that I will be using to hopefully make either a large or an x-large. I should be finished with the current project in less than a week but it is competing with a cross stitch project that I graphed out. It is an optical illusion but I think would look great as an afghan. Would have to use small needles though. Will post a picture another time though.

JanetLee


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cheryllsms said:


> It is a lovely design! I have Word 2008, and it did open the file. My problem is that I don't know what to do with the info in boxes. The first box I figured out, but then there are a couple more pages of those boxes but no text into which to fit them.... Clearly I'm missing some shortcut system!


The information in the boxes are the cable instructions. I did not want to repeat the rest of the information for the rows and possibly make a mistake. If you look at the first part it says all wrong side rows and just past that all right side rows. Just fill in where it says cable either 8,16, or 24 with the correct one. Hope that helps.

JanetLee


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern!!! GREAT VEST! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't open it either.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You're welcome everyone! With all the free stuff offered here it seems a shame not to share a pattern when I can. It was definitely fun to figure out and now the next step will be to make it larger without destroying the look of it! I hope I am up to the challenge!

JanetLee


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> the pattern looks really neat and i would love to make a cable vest however I can't open the pattern. I downloaded it, but when i click on open, it won't open. Anyone else having that problem?


It is a .docx file which is MS Word 2008 or later. I had no trouble opening it on my Mac.


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a lovely vest. Thanks so much for the pattern. It will be used, you can be sure.


----------



## emeraldgoddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Love the yellow - it's stunning....


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

what a lovely summer colour


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the formula to make the pattern into larger sizes? I love it but would need a large or x-large.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Does anyone know the formula to make the pattern into larger sizes? I love it but would need a large or x-large.


That is actually my next project after my current project. Which should be done in less than three days I hope! Then back to this one to make it bigger.

JanetLee


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

I liked this pattern,wasn't feeling good this morning,stayed home from church,,checked the PC, and printed off the pattern, had some yarn to work with too,BUT! I did the first 4 rows, started the next and I do not understand the (cable 15),? how to do this, thanks a bunch for you help,ejj


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm trying this. I downloaded the compatibility pack for Microsoft. Trying to save it "down" to 2003 version. Keep your fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

whitetail said:


> Mine didn't open either


same here ... cannot open it ((


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I'm trying this. I downloaded the compatibility pack for Microsoft. Trying to save it "down" to 2003 version. Keep your fingers crossed that it works.


This worked for me ... thank you so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

emma jean johnson said:


> I liked this pattern,wasn't feeling good this morning,stayed home from church,,checked the PC, and printed off the pattern, had some yarn to work with too,BUT! I did the first 4 rows, started the next and I do not understand the (cable 15),? how to do this, thanks a bunch for you help,ejj


So I would not have to retype everyline and possibly make a mistake, I just did the cable patterns row by row. Cable 15 means go to that row and follow the pattern for cable 15. This is annotated by the 15 in red at the end of the line. Works the same for the other cables also. Hope this helps.

JanetLee


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> the pattern looks really neat and i would love to make a cable vest however I can't open the pattern. I downloaded it, but when i click on open, it won't open. Anyone else having that problem?


No, but after I downloaded the pattern, I had a problem with my computer.


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Many thanks, Nan for the vest pattern. It's absolutely perfect for my sister. I look forward to making it.


----------

